

I Don't Do Coffee - wallflower
http://idontdocoffee.com/

======
rkneufeld
I don't see why this is even an issue. I imagined the link would contain a
perspective on why coffee is bad in some way to productivity or personal
health but instead I see a length conversation on how to reply to "let's do
coffee sometimes."

IMHO say "sure", and then just don't have coffee. Does anyone really care
_what_ you drink – I always though "getting coffee" was more of a social norm
to have conversation over warm beverages?

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Here's the thing - there's a _huge_ variety of answers there, all coming from
the different backgrounds, contexts, abilities, and situations.

How can I care? How can I assess? How can I analyse?

Why is this not just a waste of time? I flashed through several in under a
minute and have decided that reading this is less value than having a coffee
with someone I might actually make a connection with.

------
zoowar
Redirects to quora.com

